# Giant Ant Hill Excavated



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2011)

I've seen this before a few years ago but am still blown away by it... ten tons of concrete were used to fill this sucker. Some of the dirt dumped out was carried 3 kilometers to the surface. 
Industrious suckers aren't they...and all of a single collective mind.
[yt]lFg21x2sj-M[/yt]

One of the comments from YouTube was BRILLIANT!

"I felt a&#65279; great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced"
*
*


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 13, 2011)

first thing I think of is such determination.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Apr 16, 2011)

Why do I feel SO ITCHY??


----------

